# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: 11 things you'll find out in the October issue

## AquaticQuotient.com

Want to know the answers to the following questions? You'll find them all in the October 2010 issue of Practical Fishkeeping.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

